# Albino Heckelii + Filament Barb + Clown Loaches



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally got my hands on a pair of albino heckelii's. First time I saw these guys were in Taiwan earlier on this year. Just added a pair to my fluvial studio to accompany my filament barbs and clown loaches. Back to basis!

Taiwan albino hecklii's 5-6 inch


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Look amazing under the red led's.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice looking specimens!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

As stated on another post isn't that a threadfin acara?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice looking fish!


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Acaricthys heckeli is the scientific name, these are albino, which is cool because this means they are being commercially bred, the wild ones are notoriously difficult to get to spawn. threadfin acara, threadfin geo, etc. are just common names, call them whatever you want.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I hope they start colouring up soon!


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

These are albino Acaricthys heckeli which is the threadfin Acara. They are is a totally different species to the threadfin Geophagus (Geophagus heckeli). Lookup the images and description online - they are quite different. I prefer the look of the Acara's.


----------

